# Ross's Goose



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I saw this Ross's along the Great Miami River hanging with some Canada Geese


----------



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

Out of all of the bizarre birds that I've seen in Ohio, I have not yet seen a Ross's, good find!


----------

